# Lease return in Greenville with PCD?



## jkjjpc (Sep 6, 2005)

Has anyone returned their leased BMW to the local dealer in Greenville along with PCD of their new BMW? If so, can you share your experience of how this went?

We are considering PCD of a new X3 and it would be most efficient and economical to return our current X5 to the dealer in Greenville rather than rent a car to drive to Greenville or fly down.

John


----------



## black_fx_35 (Dec 18, 2010)

jkjjpc said:


> Has anyone returned their leased BMW to the local dealer in Greenville along with PCD of their new BMW? If so, can you share your experience of how this went?
> 
> We are considering PCD of a new X3 and it would be most efficient and economical to return our current X5 to the dealer in Greenville rather than rent a car to drive to Greenville or fly down.
> 
> John


I have never done this, but I don't see why it wouldn't work. Provided your lease termination is at or after your PCD delivery (return the x5 early). That's the only thing that I think you would have to "manage". In essence, you would return your X5 the day before your PCD of X3. Once you return the X5, have the dealership take you to the hotel, or see if the hotel will just pick you up at the dealership.

Sounds like a great idea to me!!! Good luck!


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Check out this thread, especially post #3.
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=453208&highlight=century

I'm almost positive one of the drivers from Century would take you back to the hotel.


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

FYI, I've turned into Century before. Fantastic people there, really an outstanding dealership.

I don't know about getting a ride back to the hotel -- I had a friend drive my old bmw there while I followed in the new 335i.


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

Desiboy said:


> FYI, I've turned into Century before. Fantastic people there, really an outstanding dealership.


Century BMW does have great people. They moved last summer and they have much more room and their new location (just down the road) has much easier access and a lot more room. If all dealerships were as customer oriented as Century, you would never hear any dealer complaints.


----------



## JMK (Apr 6, 2002)

couldn't agree more! I've bought 3 vehicles from them!


----------

